# Workshop reorganization



## Doug71 (19 Nov 2020)

Since everyone seems to be building or changing round their workshop thought I had better join in!

Have been in my workshop for about 4 or 5 years now, thought I planned it well at the start but as always things change.

First thing was to build a rack near the door for timber deliveries, I had ended up storing timber and sheets on the opposite side of the workshop to the entrance so had to negotiate around all the machines etc when I got a delivery 

It's just basically 3x2 bolted to the wall with some heavy duty shelf brackets screwed on, won't ever have that much stuff on as I only order timber in as I need it.

Blank canvas







Rack in place






Loaded up






Must remember not to order 5.4m lengths in future!






Hopefully get chance to build a rack for sheet material next week.


----------



## artie (19 Nov 2020)

My "shap" doesn't have a microwave oven.


----------



## Doug71 (19 Nov 2020)

artie said:


> My "shap" doesn't have a microwave oven.



and it's one of those microwaves with a grill in, I always do bacon butties on a Friday morning


----------



## TheUnicorn (19 Nov 2020)

looks good, I'd be tempted to cut the bottom feet back to be in line with the other levels, as it looks to take up floor space when not in use for storage.

I'd also move the sockets to a more convenient slot


----------



## Keith 66 (20 Nov 2020)

I am in the final stages of a workshop refit, Started with having to replace the entire roof & this was finished about a month ago. 
All replaced with insulated steel sheets & also insulated the doors etc (walls were done some years ago) The difference its made is phenominal one small oil filled rad & its toasty warm inside!
Since then a massive sort out has been taking place, throwing all the rubbish of the last 30 years away & being ruthless about it!
Extra racking for storage bins, more shelves on every available wall, new racks for storing timber, new bench for the pending laser cutter & this weeks job fitting ductwork & extractor for the same.
Hell it actually looks like i might get to make something before long!


----------



## Trevanion (20 Nov 2020)

artie said:


> My "shap" doesn't have a microwave oven.



An absolutely essential piece of workshop equipment. They’re very handy for making polyurethane glue more fluid on a cold winters day.


----------



## ScaredyCat (20 Nov 2020)

Trevanion said:


> An absolutely essential piece of workshop equipment. They’re very handy for making polyurethane glue more fluid on a cold winters day.



I prefer the bacon butties excuse


----------



## billw (20 Nov 2020)

Just don't get the glue and butter mixed up. Quite like the microwave idea though.

Looks like a lot of storage space if you only buy as needed?


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Nov 2020)

Doug71 said:


> Since everyone seems to be building or changing round their workshop thought I had better join in!
> 
> Have been in my workshop for about 4 or 5 years now, thought I planned it well at the start but as always things change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Nov 2020)

I can't find the means of starting a new thread so please excuse this post appearing here. I have come to the decision I need metal roller shutters to replace the up and over door of my garage workshop. Has anyone made this modification and does anyone have any advice. Thanks in anticipation.

John


----------



## artie (20 Nov 2020)

I have roller doors on both "The shap" and the store. I think they are the bees knees.
Like most things though , not very secure unless you spend a bit extra


----------



## TheUnicorn (20 Nov 2020)

Benchwayze said:


> I can't find the means of starting a new thread so please excuse this post appearing here. I have come to the decision I need metal roller shutters to replace the up and over door of my garage workshop. Has anyone made this modification and does anyone have any advice. Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> John


if you go to the new posts page, then look on the right there is a box marked 'post thread' just below the search box


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Nov 2020)

Many thanks. It's adverts causing problems. Cause text to vanish and shoving the posting window aside. Can 
Well do without it! 

Cheers.
John


----------



## Doug B (20 Nov 2020)

Benchwayze said:


> Many thanks. It's adverts causing problems. Cause text to vanish and shoving the posting window aside. Can
> Well do without it!
> 
> Cheers.
> John


Click your avatar on the top bar John, click preferences in the drop down box, then tick the disable advertising box. HTH


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Nov 2020)

Immensely so Doug. Many thanks.

John


----------



## MusicMan (20 Nov 2020)

Benchwayze said:


> I can't find the means of starting a new thread so please excuse this post appearing here. I have come to the decision I need metal roller shutters to replace the up and over door of my garage workshop. Has anyone made this modification and does anyone have any advice. Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> John


I have roller doors on the garage workshop, and am wondering about changing them for conventional doors. The reason is that they are draughty as anything and there seems no easy way to seal the draughts. Very cold in winter and wasteful of heat!


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Nov 2020)

Thanks musicman. 

I find just the opposite is the case. My garage is integral with the house and with the metal door facing due South it has to be a really cold day before I can't feel any heat in the doors. So I want to stay with metal doors for I am convinced they collect heat and keep my shop rust free. Roller shutters will also get the door out of the way as it restricts the width of shelves I can have. I also have to worry about clouting my head when I'm in a hurry and forget to stoop! Incidentally I don't heat my shop. If it is too cold to work I just don't bother. I find a few minutes of vigorous planning soon warms me. Aren't I a roughie-tuffie? Lol!

John


----------



## Terrytpot (20 Nov 2020)

I went for an insulated motorized sectional door..neat and you can park within inches of it and still open it but on the downside..you can't unload your boot in the dry under an overhanging up and over style door. Wasn't stupidly expensive either as next door neighbour works at a garage door company


----------

